
Cross Platform simple and secure password management from commandline - lucasepe
https://github.com/lucasepe/pwsafe
======
moocowtruck
is there any way to password protect passwords when using the cli? not sure
how i feel about stuff like that ending up in bash history

~~~
lucasepe
the password is read from console without echoing and is not saved in history.
Here the specific code:
[https://github.com/lucasepe/pwsafe/blob/cf86ca21f88ff86dc181...](https://github.com/lucasepe/pwsafe/blob/cf86ca21f88ff86dc18126936db76c3ed094e38c/cmd/internal/utils.go#L34)
and here a great description about the ReadPassword function
[https://www.mycodesmells.com/post/reading-password-input-
in-...](https://www.mycodesmells.com/post/reading-password-input-in-go).

Give it a shot...download the binary for your OS and play with it. thanks,
luca

~~~
moocowtruck
hey thanks for the reply and the info~! i'll check it out

